# Dear Vape Cartel...



## Frostbite (20/10/14)

Dear Vape Cartel ( @KieranD )

I would like to thank you for ruining my life. No seriously destroying my life as I know it ..

It's been three weeks since you introduced me to "Kings crown" "Bound by the crown" to be exact.

O' I loathe that day !

You have ruined my appetite for all things in the world of Vaping, where do I go from here ?

I have totally been consumed by the awesomeness of this precious little bottle... 

I'm an addict, a Crown demolisher, a filthy little crown breather !

To this I say - Curse you Vape Cartel ! Damn you to the depths of the e-juice abyss !!! 

May those empty bottles of demon fuel haunt you forever !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 14 | Can relate 2


----------



## KieranD (21/10/14)

Wahahaha!!! Classic @Frostbite!!!

By the way... the next batch should be here in a few days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (21/10/14)

Hahahaha absolutely classic! I'm gonna have to try some

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Frostbite (21/10/14)

Don't even tell me, I'm removing your number from my phone ! Blocking your site URL on my PC and going to therapy thanks to you..

But maybe just one more ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (21/10/14)

Maby there is a group you can go to on Wednesdays. VA - Vaping anonymous?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KieranD (21/10/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Maby there is a group you can go to on Wednesdays. VA - Vaping anonymous?



This secret society meets weekly and we just sit and cape on the good stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT (21/10/14)

I feel the same way about Vape cartel and Suicide Bunny Madrina. 

I sincerely do hate you, @KieranD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/10/14)

Would someone please be so kind and let me know a bit about this demon juice you all speak of ? If i see fit i will have to arrange for an excorcism of my paycheck 

vape the planet


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (21/10/14)

By the sound of the description its more addictive than khat! Dont do it @Rotten_Bunny !!!!!


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (22/10/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> By the sound of the description its more addictive than khat! Dont do it @Rotten_Bunny !!!!!


But i have to know what it is.. 

Vape the Planet


----------



## Frostbite (22/10/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> But i have to know what it is..
> 
> Vape the Planet



PM @KieranD he will let you know when they have stock and explain what it is


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (22/10/14)

I have done so, waiting in anticipation for a reply... Website does not divulge much either 

Vape the Planet


----------



## Frostbite (22/10/14)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...products/king-s-crown-bound-by-the-crown-30ml

That's what i'm on about ! Can't even look at the page !


----------



## KieranD (22/10/14)

PM responded to  

Only a few days to go @Frostbite and @Rotten_Bunny  
It's almost here  So close we can almost smell it


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (22/10/14)

Frostbite said:


> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...products/king-s-crown-bound-by-the-crown-30ml
> 
> That's what i'm on about ! Can't even look at the page !


Lmao, ok im beginning to get it now, im already tasting custard and stuff  

Vape the Planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (22/10/14)

@Frostbite look like your fix is on the way. I think a case of the juice for your wedding present will do just fine! Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

